# 21 Feb 2020:  Police allege terrorism in fatal hammer attack



## The Bread Guy (25 Feb 2020)

This from the Toronto Police Service as of this past Saturday ...


> On Friday, February 21, 2020 the Toronto Police Service received multiple calls for a possible medical complaint at Sheppard Avenue East near Markham Road
> 
> It is reported that:
> 
> ...


... with this from the attached joint TPS-RCMP news release ...


> The  Toronto  Police  Service and  the  Royal  Canadian Mounted  Policeare  providing  an  update  to  the  news  release  that  was  issued  about  Homicide 11/2020 (GO# 2020-372105) onSaturday, February 22, 2020.
> 
> During the investigation, evidence was discovered which led investigators to believe the homicide may  have  been  a  terrorist-related  offence.In  line  with  existing  protocols,  the  Royal  Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) Integrated National Security Enforcement Team (INSET) was contacted and investigative assistance was requested.
> 
> ...


... and this from MSM:


> A hammer attack that killed a 64-year-old woman in Toronto on Feb. 21 has been linked by police to terrorism, with the alleged murderer now facing a terrorism-related charge.
> 
> Saad Akhtar, 30, was already facing a first-degree murder charge over the apparently random killing of the woman, attacked by a man with a hammer on Friday evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Aug 2021)

Bumped with the outcome ....


> A man who pleaded guilty to the terror-related killing of a Toronto woman with a hammer was sentenced to life imprisonment with no parole eligibility for 25 years.
> 
> It marked the first conviction under a Criminal Code provision that deems murder to be first degree if it is committed in the course of terrorist activity.
> 
> ...


----------



## CBH99 (29 Aug 2021)

The Bread Guy said:


> Bumped with the outcome ....


I’m glad he’s going to rot in prison for a solid 25yrs with no eligibility for parole, early release programs, etc.  25yr sentence, and he’s serving the whole thing.  

Good.  Very good.  


Not to make light of what happened, as a 64yr old woman was brutally murdered with something as basic as a hammer.  

But WTF man?  You’re trying to impress ISIS leadership, or ‘do your part’ - by killing a random 64yr old lady walking down a street?  

You admitted to police you wanted to commit a terrorist act, and for that act…you chose to murder someone’s mom?  


I am extremely glad he turned out to be such a shitty terrorist.  Even moreso now that I hear he can rot behind bars for a long long time.  (Unless he goes PC, I don’t give him that long on the inside, tbh)


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Sep 2021)

CBH99 said:


> I’m glad he’s going to rot in prison for a solid 25yrs with no eligibility for parole, early release programs, etc.  25yr sentence, and he’s serving the whole thing.
> 
> Good.  Very good.
> 
> ...


He may not get out after 25 years. He becomes eligible for parole but the National Parole Board may not grant him parole. 

FWIW I think he won't come out alive - at some point he'll be "stabbed up" by other inmates who don't like granny killers.


----------



## CBH99 (7 Sep 2021)

OldSolduer said:


> He may not get out after 25 years. He becomes eligible for parole but the National Parole Board may not grant him parole.
> 
> FWIW I think he won't come out alive - at some point he'll be "stabbed up" by other inmates who don't like granny killers.


I know I'm not supposed to say this out loud, but I do hope so.  Waste of resources.


----------

